# Photographs from the 1960s through to the 1980s and early 1990s



## lisa_barbi (2 Jan 2011)

Dose anyone have any pictures of the old cold war Canadian Force Baes and Stations that they would not mind sharing? I have been looking on the net for any pictures of the canadian military, namely life on base and the bases during the cold war and have found little. It would be nice to see how things where back than.


----------



## Gunner98 (2 Jan 2011)

For some European memories - Google - Images - CFB Lahr as well as CFB Baden or Baden-Baden. Lots to be viewed such as http://www.badenremembered.com/index2.php or http://tripatlas.com/CFB_Lahr


----------



## lisa_barbi (2 Jan 2011)

Cool, Thanks!!! I have also found some for the old radar stations. Found lots of CFS Baldy Hughes, though not to many of inside the barrecks and the mess. If I could get some feed back about starting an online photo album of the Canadian Forces during the cold war period, I might have to look into it.


----------



## Edward Campbell (2 Jan 2011)

You can find a bit about the 10+ Canadian "forts" in the British Army of the Rhine (BAOR) (North Germany) area on the web, e.g. here.

The old, big, brigade was strung out in nearly a dozen camps or bases named for forts in Canada and each 'home' to a battalion or regiment, from around Iserlohn in the West to the Soest area in the East.


----------



## DCRabbit (4 Jan 2011)

Hey, cool link. I was born in Soest.. my sis at the BMH in Iserlohn. So many interesting photos.


----------



## Pusser (4 Jan 2011)

If you talk to your local Base Imagery Section (i.e. Base Photo), they should be able to get you in contact with the national photo archives, which will have all that you're looking for.


----------



## ArmyRick (4 Feb 2011)

Cool web site. My Dad was staioned in Fort Prince of Wales (2RCHA) mid sixties.


----------

